
Red Hat, CentOS and Fedora: Which Is Best for You? - SomeSnail
https://techplanet.today/post/red-hat-centos-fedora-which-is-best-for-you
======
freedomben
This article has one of the best explanations I've seen of what CentOS Stream
is.

I'll summarize my decision tree when selecting the best for my case (which
presumes usage of Fedora-based distros already):

1\. Is it a desktop/laptop/workstation? -> Fedora 2\. Is it a server for
personal or small business use? -> CentOS 3\. Is it a container image? -> UBI
[1] 4\. Is it a server for medium to large business use? A. Existing RHEL
subscriptions or is it an important server? -> Red Hat Enterprise Linux B.
Else -> CentOS

